# My biggest fish of the season!



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

August 18th. UPDATE: Rain clouds were all around us as we put the boat in the river. We got set up just below Joes Crab Shack at 08:10 and a heavy drizzle stated at 08:15. We put on our plastic ponchos and sat it out. No bites and the sky cleared off down river so we headed to our favorite spot, had our lines in the water at 08:50. Joe hooked into the 1st fish of the day at 09:00. It was a channel cat 5pounds 23.5 inches long. Then my rod got hit at 09:05, I boated a 4pound channel cat that was 21.5 inches. This fish hit a 4 inch minnow I had as bait. Then the fish shut down for awhile, no bites. 10:25 Joes rod had a hard hit, hooked another 4 pound channel cat also 21.5 inches. 11:00 I caught a 3.5 pound channel cat on French fries. It was only 20 inches long. 11:00 Joes line got hammered; the fish was a 5 pound 23 inch carp that gave Joe a hard fight. At 11:50 my rod went down and when I pulled back the line just kept going out! I knew I had a nice size fish at the other end. I was in no rush so just waited it out fighting the fish. I get some line then it took some back, in the end I got it into the boat. The fish was the *biggest fish* of this year, a nice 15 pound bluecat 33inches long. That answered one question for me, now I know red hot smokies will get big fish. I was worn out by that fish so we decided to call it a day, all of Joes fish were caught with the smokies and my big fish as well. So I suggest having it as a back up bait whenever you hit the river.
We headed home at 12:15 with a good smile of a nice rewarding time on the river.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

wheres the picture??


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

husky hooker said:


> wheres the picture??


Thats what I was thinking!!!


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Hope this works here are a couple photos of the Blue cat I caught yesterday! As you can see I am a very happy with this fish in the boat.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Awesome fish! Congrats on the big cat!


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

Great story I ALWAYS ENJOY reading your post. Congrats on the big blue & thanks for the pics they are good pictures....Abu65


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice job Norb! Sounds like you had a good day out on the water. I was going to head out too, but it looked like we were going to get some nasty weather and of course we didn't...haha


----------



## The Yeti (Mar 17, 2009)

Beautiful fish! So red hot smokies huh? The spicy kind?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Awesome fish man!!! Nice job!

Salmonid


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats nice fish,think I might have got his brother in the same spot


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Congrats!!!


----------



## phisherman (Jun 10, 2004)

Nice cat! Looks like a blast. Great story and photos.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Joe & I are using just regular KHAN's BIG RED SMOKEYS skinless smoked sausage. They are easy to cut up and stick on a hook and stay on better than I expected.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Nice fish I have not gone cat fishing in a long time..


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Great fish, congratulations.


----------



## The Yeti (Mar 17, 2009)

nlcatfish said:


> Joe & I are using just regular KHAN's BIG RED SMOKEYS skinless smoked sausage. They are easy to cut up and stick on a hook and stay on better than I expected.


That's pretty neat. Might have to pick up a pack if they're on sale. This opens up a lot of new experimentation - uncooked, cooked - grilled (gas or charcoal), fried, boiled (water or beer), and so on HAHAHA. The taste catfish have always loved!


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

Man thats a beauty!!!! im very jealous!!!!!!!! NICE PICTURE


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

I know where you where fishing....


----------



## Fishin' Addiction (Aug 16, 2009)

Nice fish, and good pics.


----------



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

awesome fish!


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Awesome fish...what's a red hot smokie?


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

TClark said:


> Awesome fish...what's a red hot smokie?


smoked sausage


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

FSHNERIE said:


> I know where you where fishing....


Me too haha I was actually there Friday night, my buddy caught his first flathead ever there. Its a good spot.


----------

